# 4' Bridge gets new life



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

I scored this on ebay last week for $50 plus shipping... 

I thought it was going to be a wreck when it arrived but it was it good shape besides the dry wood. I gave it a quick overhaul with a few new spikes and some fresh stain I had sitting in the garage. Invested a few hrs of my time....Not bad for a old used bridge. I will install it tomorrow


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Lmack.....you on RCT&C too?

Nice work on the bridge.
Chris


----------



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

up9018 said:


> Lmack.....you on RCT&C too?
> 
> Nice work on the bridge.
> Chris


Yep... I have all the old Mack R models


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thought so, good to see you GRR too.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

L Mack
It looks great, include installation pics
Dennis


----------

